# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  attribuire o meno un codice fiscale a socio estero di srl italiana?

## silvia78

salve a tutti,
mi capita di dovere richiedere la partita iva per una srl italiana, con socio unico svizzero, privo di codice fiscale.
in pratica l'atto costitutivo è stato stipulato senza il codice fiscale italiano, perchè la società svizzere ne è priva.
in sede di compilazione del modello aa7/10, quadro f, mi viene chiesto il codice fiscale italiano della società svizzera.
( che non esiste)
l'agenzia entrate dice che devo richiedergli un codice fiscale italiano...ma  è necessario farlo?
a qualcuno è già capitato?
grazie a chi volesse rispondermi

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si tratta di unico socio amministratore ? Se la risposta è positiva, il campo relativo al codice fiscale del rappresentante legale della società è obbligatorio. Per cui va richiesto.

----------


## silvia78

no..l'amministratore è una persona fisica italiana, il che non mi da problemi.
la questione è che mentre complilo il quadro f, obbligatorio per le srl con meno di dieci soci, mi viene chiesto il codice fiscale del socio ( società svizzera)..
che ovviamente non ho
l'agenzia delle entrate dice che devo chiedere il codice fiscale, ma come è possibile che per il notaio vada bene non avere il codice fiscale, mentre per noi diventa un problema?
grazie

----------


## bepizomon

forse puoi risolvere la cosa facendo nominare al socio svizzero un procuratore italiano, ma dovresti chiedere al notaio la fattibilità. 
altrimenti gli serve il codice fiscale (non essendo domiciliato nè residente in italia dovrà richiederlo tramite consolato)

----------

